# Do I leave the thermometer in the meat?



## thegreez

I have been reading all about smoking my Thanksgiving Turkey, and you guys are an abundance of good information.  I really appreciate it!  I have noticed that most people seem to have digital thermometers with probes that stay in  the bird until ready to carve.  I don't have a fancy digital one with wires.  I just have a basic meat thermometer where the guage is part of the probe.  In other words, one end sticks in the meat and the other end displays the reading.  Can I just insert that into the turkey and leave it the whole time?  Will it affect the readings?

I know you're not supposed to keep sticking the bird while cooking.


----------



## rabbithutch

The answer really depends on your thermometer.  I have both kinds and the one that does not have the electronics cable is not supposed to left inside the cooking chamber.  There are plastic parts and electronic display components that can and probably would be damaged.  If you have one that is all metal with an expanding metal spring that causes the needle to move and has a glass front, it might be ok to leave that type in the meat.


----------



## smokinhusker

If it's the standard oven proof meat thermometer, yes you can leave it in - if's it's calibrated!

BF got me one of these at Cabela's and I love it! Give me both the oven/smoker temp and the IT of the meat and it's oven safe up to 550* and dishwasher safe.













yhst-12700734007945_2237_10935438.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 15, 2012


----------



## rabbithutch

I like that thermo, Alesia.  Will have to look for one on my next trip to Cabelas.


----------



## gmc2003

I also use the old fashion metal thermometer that can be left in the meat while smoking. I usually just put it in after I've finished adding wood. The display can get that brown smoke film on it and making it hard to read.


----------



## fagesbp

I left mine in while smoking once and now I can barely see through the glass... I'd recommend a remote probe type to leave in. 













IMG_20121103_120655.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 4, 2012


----------



## custom99

I always used the stick in type until I bought a Maverick. Mine always worked great leaving them in but I love not having to look in all the time to check the temp.


----------



## pops6927

one thing to remember, you don't have to 'stick it' at the very start.  You just wait until it is 2/3 done, then take a temp reading.  Based on that reading, judge how much time until your next.  So if your desired temp is 160° and it is 120° now, you should wait probably 45 min to an hour and test it again.  If it is 145° then you know it raised 25° in an hour and you should wait maybe 30 min. until your next stick.  Don't leave it in there, your display will get cloudy; after repeated uses it will be impossible to read, regardless of cleaning.   Always pick a different spot or spots.  Keep track of your progress with good records.  Then you build a history and very soon you will stick it once and next time it will be perfect; it is a learning experience.  I did two 3 lb. chickens and an 28 lb turkey (cured and smoked, about 8 hours cook time) at the same time:













009.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 17, 2012






I assumed the chickens would get done far faster than the turkey.  Wrong!  They both worked up to temp at the same time; the turkey getting pulled only ½ hr after the chickens, believe it or not!  And, as you can see, no probes in them; I took readings like I said before until the last 10°, then leaving the probe inside it.  It was a great learning experience for me, just that one smoke!

  Again, keep good records!  Start a Smoke Book and record your smokes, anywhere from very simple to very complex.  It is INVALUABLE data!  It makes it almost hard to do a bad smoke (but remember, identical pieces of meat can take different times).   Plus, you will be able to 'dial in' your smokes to know about how long it will take after a few tries; your wife will appreciate your efforts to keep records so she can know "what time will dinner be ready?"  -  you can give her that time quickly with good records and preplan your smoke!


----------



## johnbeteta

Not sure if you still follow this site, what are the chickens and turkey hanging in, material?


----------



## crazymoon

johnbeteta said:


> Not sure if you still follow this site, what are the chickens and turkey hanging in, material?


JB,  I believe they are ham bag stockings available from sausage supply companies


----------



## pops6927

Ham Bags from Butcher Packer:


----------



## Artie1

My suggestion is get yourself one of the Maverick digital probes with remote monitoring. Around $70 on Amazon. It gives you two probes so that you can monitor meat temp and box temp. or two meat temps. Works really well and very much affordable. You wont be sorry


----------



## pops6927

I got a 6 probe thermometer from Amazon:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/just-ordered-a-new-thermometer-6-channel.267760/

They no longer carry the Sillipower, but have the MorPilot, which is practically the exact same thing.  The Article I wrote (above) answers a lot of questions about it.  And it is not just for your smoker.  I use it in the oven all the time, too!


----------

